# giant stp different years different sizes?



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

ive been hunting classifieds for a used STP for sale, not too picky about the year but then i started wondering what differences (if any) in size there could be form year to year.
Anyone know where to find such information?

from looking at the P.Series bikes on specialized i noticed they provide older years/models if you search. but not on the Giant site...

I'm just over 6' so i guess i was thinkin if one year happened to be slightly larger, maybe i would go for that over a different year


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

they actually do, scroll to the bottom, its on the lower left
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

2 sizes. The front is slightly longer on the bigger one. This will be the one you want.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

oh wow cant believe i missed that.. i had just been trying to use the Site Search, thanks!!

i know they have 2 sizes and that i want the large... i guess im just looking for the 'largest' large.. through the years, like if the 2007 large is any different than 2009 large


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

the Giant archives all have the same exact geometry for the STP for every year they have made it.
with a little disclaimer saying 'All specs are subject to cange without notice'

i feel like they must be different year to year at least a little, i know my rockhopper definitely looks like its different than some of the newer ones. 

might try and contact them about it.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

i doubt very seriously there are any changes, maybe a parts spec, but not frame geo


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I've owned STPs from 3 different years, and they were all identical except for the one small frame I had was shorter in the front.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No change.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

thats all good news then, cuz now i dont need to be picky about the year


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

jbourne84 said:


> thats all good news then, cuz now i dont need to be picky about the year


You should however, be picky about how much use it's seen. Aluminum fatigues, and eventually breaks. 2 of the 3 STP frames I've had broke.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, they're rather lightweight and somewhat fragile to start with. I would buy new if possible - lifetime warranty.


----------

